# DX for exploratory laparatomy



## lindseyb (Mar 7, 2016)

I am trying to find the ICD-10 code for an exploratory laparotomy where  the post-op diagnosis is "no injury found"  ... I have attempted to search for findings unknown, etc.. but have had no luck! Any suggestions?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 7, 2016)

If it was to evaluate for injury following accident the look to Z04.1 for auto and Z04.3 for non auto, you can use the symptoms as secondary codes but the Z04 are first listed only for conditions ruled out.


----------

